# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Սիրիական ճգնաժամ

## dvgray

բավականին հետաքրքիր է, 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/n...ops-Syria.html

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, դու էս ինչ գունագեղ երազներ ես տեսնում - Ռուսաստանը բամբիտ անում Սաուդին ))
> 
> Ինչի վրա ուզում էս գռազ կգամ, որ սենց բան չի կարա լինի, քանի որ ուղղակի չի կարա լինի, քանի որ եթե նույնիսկ սենց բան լինելու հավանականություն կա, մեկա էլի չի կարա լինի, քանի որ Ռուսաստանը ոչ էտ հնարավորությունն ունի ոչ էլ էտ պլոճիկը:


տեսար՞ աբեր
անգլիացիք- ցռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռ
ֆրանսիացիք - ցռցռցռցցցցցցցցցցցցցցցցռ
/կանադացիների ու մյուս գյաֆկեքի ցռռռռռի մասին խոսալն էլ արդեն ավելորդ ա  :LOL:   :LOL: /

իսկ Ավստրիան փակեց օդային տարածքը հարձակման համար

օմաման էլ արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ երգեր ա երգում  :LOL:  մի տարի առաջ երդվում էր, որ ասադին ասադելու ա  :LOL:  հիմա արդեն ասում ա որ ինչի՞ չէ որ, թող ասադը լինի  :Wink:  

...
ճնշված ու կողոպտված երկրների  մարդկությունը մեծ հույսեր ա կապում Ռուսաստանի հետ, ու այդ հույսերը  արդարանում ա գնալով: 
իմիջայլոց երկու օր առաջ ռուսները նավերով ռակետները բռնաթափեցին Կուբա ու Վենեսուելա... առանց շուխուխի  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.  hասկանում եմ, որ սա քո համար տեսանելի չի, քանի որ ռուսներ ոչ մի հոլիվուդյան շոու չեն բեմադրում  :Wink:

----------

Vardik! (30.08.2013)

----------


## Tig

Հետաքրքիր հոդված էր:

*Սպասվելիք սիրիական պատերազմի աշխարհքաղաքական հիմքերը*

----------

dvgray (31.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> տեսար՞ աբեր
> անգլիացիք- ցռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռ
> ֆրանսիացիք - ցռցռցռցցցցցցցցցցցցցցցցռ
> /կանադացիների ու մյուս գյաֆկեքի ցռռռռռի մասին խոսալն էլ արդեն ավելորդ ա  /
> 
> իսկ Ավստրիան փակեց օդային տարածքը հարձակման համար
> 
> օմաման էլ արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ երգեր ա երգում  մի տարի առաջ երդվում էր, որ ասադին ասադելու ա  հիմա արդեն ասում ա որ ինչի՞ չէ որ, թող ասադը լինի  
> 
> ...


Ապեր, համբերի մի քանի օր, կտենանք ով ա ցռռռռռռռռ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ֆրանսիացիք - ցռցռցռցցցցցցցցցցցցցցցցռ


Էս էլ հորինե՞լ ես  :LOL: 

François Hollande says Britain’s withdrawal will not hit France’s Syria plans

----------


## Mephistopheles

> տեսար՞ աբեր
> անգլիացիք- ցռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռ
> ֆրանսիացիք - ցռցռցռցցցցցցցցցցցցցցցցռ
> /կանադացիների ու մյուս գյաֆկեքի ցռռռռռի մասին խոսալն էլ արդեն ավելորդ ա  /
> 
> իսկ Ավստրիան փակեց օդային տարածքը հարձակման համար
> 
> օմաման էլ արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ երգեր ա երգում  մի տարի առաջ երդվում էր, որ ասադին ասադելու ա  հիմա արդեն ասում ա որ ինչի՞ չէ որ, թող ասադը լինի  
> 
> ...


Ապեր, Սիրիայի հարցով հաստատ մի բան անելու են… դու չկասկածես… խաղաղ բնակչության դեմ քիմիական զենք օգտագործելուց հետո մի բան պտի անեն… ու ես չեմ հասկանում ինչի վրա ես դու տենց ուրախամնում… մարդասիրությունը մի կողմ, էսի իրանց ռեպուտացիայի հարցն ա… 

Ի դեպ, էս չե՞ն քո ռուսները, պաշտպանում են մի ղեկավարի ով ինքն իրա ժողովրդին գազով խեղտում ա… էսի քո սիրած ռուսների մասին ասում ա էն որ իրանք էլ են պատրաստ իրանց ժողովրդի դեմ ցանկացած զենք օգտագործելու… ու արել են… ռուսների համար մարդը արժեք չունի… դժբախտաբար…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի դեպ, էս չե՞ն քո ռուսները, պաշտպանում են մի ղեկավարի ով ինքն իրա ժողովրդին գազով խեղտում ա… էսի քո սիրած ռուսների մասին ասում ա էն որ իրանք էլ են պատրաստ իրանց ժողովրդի դեմ ցանկացած զենք օգտագործելու… ու արել են… ռուսների համար մարդը արժեք չունի… դժբախտաբար…


Մեֆ, մեր մեջ ասած, ես չեմ հավատում, որ էտ գազը Ասադի արածն ա: Սիրիայում էնքան շոււն ու շնգյալ կա հիմա, որ ինչ ասես չեն անի: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ առանց էտ գազի էլ Սիրիայում արդեն 100.000-ից ավել մարդ ա զոհվել, ու պետք ա դրան վերջ տրվի: Ու դրան, ցավոք սրտի, վերջ կարա դրվի մենակ դրսից մասիվ ռազմական միջամտությամբ: Հիմա արևմուտքին պատճառ ա պետք, որ էտ միջամտությունը լինի ու սարքել են գազի գործը: 

Ռուսների վատությունը սիրիացիներին նրանում էր, որ երկու տարի վետո դրեցին միջամտության վրա: Թե չէ արդեն վաղուղ էին Ասադի հարցերը լուծել: Ու բանը հասավ նրան, որ ռուսներին աբխոդ անելու համար հորինեցին գազի գործը: 

Դիվին մի բանում ա ճիշտ - ցավը նրանում ա, որ Սիրայի դեմ են աշխատում Սաուդներն ու Կատարը, որոնք Ասադից ոչ մի բանով լավը չեն: Իրանք էնքանով են լավը, որ տոշնի քամակ են մտել - Ամերիկայինը: Իսկ Ասադը հույսը դրել էր ռուսների վրա, որոնք սկի իրանք իրանց չեն կարում պաշտպանեն: Էտ Պուծինի իբր հրամանը, որ պետք ա հարձակվել Սաուդի վրա,  ֆուֆլոյա ու մուտիլովկա: Տենց բան ուղղակի չի կարա լինի ու չի լինելու: Ռուսները էս պահին ոչ մի հնարավորություն չունեն տենց բան անելու համար: Միջերկրական ծովում մի հատիկ ռուսական նավ չկա, էլ չեմ ասում արաբական ծովում ու պարսակական ծոցում: Էտ տերիտորիաները սաղ  յանկիների, անգլիացիների ու ֆրանսիացիների հսկողության տակ ա: Ռուսները արդեն նորմալ նավ էլ չունեն, ուր մնաց գոնե մի երկու հատ ավիակիր: Սիրայի ռազմածովային բազայից էլ մենակ անունն ա մնացել, ընդեղ ոչ մի բան էլ չկա:  

Նենց որ, Սիրային բամբիտ են անելու, ու էտ հեչ լավ բան չի: Էտ ցավալի բան ա, քանի որ մեր քթի տակ ա, դարերով հայկական համայնք ա եղել, ու վաբշե տարածաշրջանը լրիվ վարիա գնում, որը սաղիս համար էլ վտանգավոր ա: Ու էս սաղ Ասադի էշությունից ու ռուսների պաստավշիկությունից: Ռուսները Ասադին փիս քաշեցին - հույս տվեցին, ու ինչպես միշտ քցելու են, ու քցելու են, քանի որ ուրիշ տարբերակ ուղղակի չունեն:

----------

Mephistopheles (31.08.2013), Sagittarius (31.08.2013), Գալաթեա (31.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, մեր մեջ ասած, ես չեմ հավատում, որ էտ գազը Ասադի արածն ա: Սիրիայում էնքան շոււն ու շնգյալ կա հիմա, որ ինչ ասես չեն անի: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ առանց էտ գազի էլ Սիրիայում արդեն 100.000-ից ավել մարդ ա զոհվել, ու պետք ա դրան վերջ տրվի: Ու դրան, ցավոք սրտի, վերջ կարա դրվի մենակ դրսից մասիվ ռազմական միջամտությամբ: Հիմա արևմուտքին պատճառ ա պետք, որ էտ միջամտությունը լինի ու սարքել են գազի գործը: 
> 
> Ռուսների վատությունը սիրիացիներին նրանում էր, որ երկու տարի վետո դրեցին միջամտության վրա: Թե չէ արդեն վաղուղ էին Ասադի հարցերը լուծել: Ու բանը հասավ նրան, որ ռուսներին աբխոդ անելու համար հորինեցին գազի գործը: 
> 
> Դիվին մի բանում ա ճիշտ - ցավը նրանում ա, որ Սիրայի դեմ են աշխատում Սաուդներն ու Կատարը, որոնք Ասադից ոչ մի բանով լավը չեն: Իրանք էնքանով են լավը, որ տոշնի քամակ են մտել - Ամերիկայինը: Իսկ Ասադը հույսը դրել էր ռուսների վրա, որոնք սկի իրանք իրանց չեն կարում պաշտպանեն: Էտ Պուծինի իբր հրամանը, որ պետք ա հարձակվել Սաուդի վրա,  ֆուֆլոյա ու մուտիլովկա: Տենց բան ուղղակի չի կարա լինի ու չի լինելու: Ռուսները էս պահին ոչ մի հնարավորություն չունեն տենց բան անելու համար: Միջերկրական ծովում մի հատիկ ռուսական նավ չկա, էլ չեմ ասում արաբական ծովում ու պարսակական ծոցում: Էտ տերիտորիաները սաղ  յանկիների, անգլիացիների ու ֆրանսիացիների հսկողության տակ ա: Ռուսները արդեն նորմալ նավ էլ չունեն, ուր մնաց գոնե մի երկու հատ ավիակիր: Սիրայի ռազմածովային բազայից էլ մենակ անունն ա մնացել, ընդեղ ոչ մի բան էլ չկա:  
> 
> Նենց որ, Սիրային բամբիտ են անելու, ու էտ հեչ լավ բան չի: Էտ ցավալի բան ա, քանի որ մեր քթի տակ ա, դարերով հայկական համայնք ա եղել, ու վաբշե տարածաշրջանը լրիվ վարիա գնում, որը սաղիս համար էլ վտանգավոր ա: Ու էս սաղ Ասադի էշությունից ու ռուսների պաստավշիկությունից: Ռուսները Ասադին փիս քաշեցին - հույս տվեցին, ու ինչպես միշտ քցելու են, ու քցելու են, քանի որ ուրիշ տարբերակ ուղղակի չունեն:


Չի բացառվում ընգեր որ գազը մի քիչ էլ բստրոցի լինի, չնայած ֆրանսիացիները սրանից շատ առաջ էին ասում որ գազ ա օգտագործվել, էն ժամանակ Ասադը օդային ռմբակոծությունների էր ենթարկում քաղաքները ու բացառված էլ չի որ օգտագործել ա, Ասադն էն դիրքերում ա որ ոչ մի տեսակի պայման չի կարա ընդունի ու ոչ էլ առաջարկվում ա, դրա համար էլ հավանական ա որ օգտագործի, բացի դրանից մենակ ինքը ունի էդ քիմիական զենքը եթե իհարկե չեն գողացել… իսկ եթե գողացած լինեին ապա Ասադն առաջինը կասեր որ միավորներ վաստակի… սա իրա համար շատ լավ արգումենտ կարար լիներ, բայց ինքը միշտ պնդել ա որ չկա քիմիական հարձակում… ստեղ մի հատ կարևոր հարց էլ կա… Իրաքն էնքան խորը վերք ա թողել որ արդեն իսկականից էլ որ պետք ա լինում, չեն կարում մի բան անեն… Բրիտանիան դրա համար էլ չկարացավ անցկացնի Քամերոնի առաջարկը…

էնքան ուշացրին որ ինչ շուն-շանգյալ ասես եկավ լցվեց Սիրիա… կարելի ա ասել հին "օպոզիցիայից" բան չի մնացել… սենց երկրներում մինչև խառնվելը նորմալ քաղաքական օպոզիցիա չի լինում ու ստեղծվում ա միայն խառնվելուց հետո ու հաճախ էլ չի ստեղծվում… նայի մյուս արաբական երկրները որտեղ ռեժիմին գցել են… 

ճիշտ ես ասում, ռուսները քցելու են… եթե արդեն չեն գցել… ռուսները մինչև հիմա փչացնելուց բացի ուրիշ բան չեն արել… 

չգիտեմ բամբիտ անելը ինչ կարա տա, բայց չանելն արդեն հնարավոր չի… Լիբանանն ա խառնվում, փախստականներն էլ լցվում են Իրաք, Թուրքիա, Հորդանան… չգիտեմ արժե՞ սպասել ու նայել թե ինչ կարա լինի, թե՞ մի բան անել…

----------


## dvgray

> Էս էլ հորինե՞լ ես 
> 
> François Hollande says Britain’s withdrawal will not hit France’s Syria plans


աբեր, էտ քո ասած եվրոպան... մի կես ժամը մեկ ասածը փոխում ա...  :LOL: 
որ ասում եմ ցռռռռռռռռռռռռռռ  :Wink:  

իմիջայլոց ֆիանսիացիք եթե են ապուշ Տռոսկանին դնեին, էսքան խղճուկ չէին երևա սաղ աշխարհի աչքին: էս Հոլանդը լրիվ անողնաշար դեբիլ ա....   :Bad:  
երբևէ Ֆրանսիան սենց ցռռռռռ վիճակում չէր եղել, ու հ:ա էտքանը քիչ ա, ցռռռռռռռռռ լինի Անգլիայից՞՞՞;
 սա դաբլցռռռռռռռռռռռ ա  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Ապեր, համբերի մի քանի օր, կտենանք ով ա ցռռռռռռռռ...


՝էէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէ  :Sad:  անտանելի ձևի ռուսներին ատում եք: 
ստեղ ոչ մի լոգիակա ու այլ զգացմունքի տեղ չի մնացել... ափսոս  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Հետաքրքիր հոդված էր:
> 
> *Սպասվելիք սիրիական պատերազմի աշխարհքաղաքական հիմքերը*


Տիգ ջան ,հետաքրքիր ա, մանվանդ հաշվի առնելով որ Հայաստանում շատ քիչ մարդիկ են առաջին ձեռքից ստացվող լուրերին հետևում ու առավել ևս անալիզ անում: սակայն էլի շատ մակերեսային է գրված, որը բնական է, հաշվի առնելով ֆորմատը:

Հ.Գ. էն քո ասած հղումներ են դժվար կարողանամ գտել, ուղղակի օրվա մեջ 1000 բան են կարդում էտ թեմայով: շատ ժամանակ է պահանջվելու հիմա հետ գնամ ու ինչ որ բան գտնեմ: ներող...  :Smile:

----------

Tig (31.08.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ես հասկանում եմ, որ առաջին հայացքից ծիծաղելի է գրառումս, որը հիմնավորելու համար ինձ այս թեմայի մի քանի էջն էլ բավական չեն լինի. ամեն խնդրի շուրջ կարելի է գիտական աշխատություն գրել:
> Ես պատանդ չեմ, այն էլ` Իսրայելում, բայց գոնե մեր տարածաշրջանի խնդիրները կարելի է ասել, որ պատկերացնում եմ: Քսան րոպե առաջ Ալ Ջազիրան հայտնեց, որ Արաբական լիգան այսօր կոչ է արել աջակցել ԱՄՆ-ին` Սիրիային հարվածելու հարցում: Եվ ու՞մ գլխավորությամբ է նման կոչ արվում` սաուդների : *Շղթայի մնացած օղակները իրար միացնելն էլ ձեզ եմ թողնում:*


Ես օղակ միացնող չեմ, բայց լիքը միացնողներ կան, ու որ միացրել են, լրիվ ուրիշ բան են ստացել, ու որը ոչ թե ծիծաղելի ա, այլ ողբալի: ու դրանից ստացվում է,  որ
1-ապացույց չկա, որ  Ասադն է թույնը կիրառել, այլ ոչ թե դիմացինները: Հակառակը  վկայություններ կան,  որ "ապստամբներն" են:
2-Ասադը դա կիրառել է որ ինչի հասնի՞, Որ Օբաման ըստ իր՝ դեռ վաղուց ասած-խոստացած  "կարմիր գիծը" հատի ու գա իրեն կախաղան հանի՞: Իմ իմացածով Ասադը դեբիլի թուղթ չունի: 
Կարծեմ գիտես նաև, որ Ալ ջազիրան Կատարինն է ու կատար, Սաուդ, հիմա ձեռք - ձեռքի են ամերիկա, իսրայել, թուրքիայի հետ: Ու ալ ջազիրան տվել անցել ա CNN-ին ավանտյուրաների մեջ: 
Իրոք, ճիշտը դասի գնալն ա:

----------

dvgray (02.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

բ


> Ես օղակ միացնող չեմ, բայց լիքը միացնողներ կան, ու որ միացրել են, լրիվ ուրիշ բան են ստացել, ու որը ոչ թե ծիծաղելի ա, այլ ողբալի: ու դրանից ստացվում է,  որ
> 1-ապացույց չկա, որ  Ասադն է թույնը կիրառել, այլ ոչ թե դիմացինները: Հակառակը  վկայություններ կան,  որ "ապստամբներն" են:
> 2-Ասադը դա կիրառել է որ ինչի հասնի՞, Որ Օբաման ըստ իր՝ դեռ վաղուց ասած-խոստացած  "կարմիր գիծը" հատի ու գա իրեն կախաղան հանի՞: Իմ իմացածով Ասադը դեբիլի թուղթ չունի: 
> Կարծեմ գիտես նաև, որ Ալ ջազիրան Կատարինն է ու կատար, Սաուդ, հիմա ձեռք - ձեռքի են ամերիկա, իսրայել, թուրքիայի հետ: Ու ալ ջազիրան տվել անցել ա CNN-ին ավանտյուրաների մեջ: 
> Իրոք, ճիշտը դասի գնալն ա:


Բիձա ջան, ասադը դիբիլի չէ բայց սադիզմի քննությունն անցել ա ու հեսա լայսնզը կստանա… ոչ մի նորմալ մարդ ինքն իր քաղաքները օդանավերից ու ռազմանավերից չի ռմբակոծի… էսի փաստ ա ու բացառված չի որ գազ տա… ինչի համա՞ր, նույն բանի համար ինչի որ ռմբակոծում էր… 

Եթե կան փաստեր որ մյուս կողմն ա արել, բեր տեսնենք… թե չէ օդի մեջ խոսել ու Աստղոյին դասի ուղարկելը ամեն մարդ էլ կարա…

----------


## Բիձա

> բ
> 
> Բիձա ջան, ասադը դիբիլի չէ բայց սադիզմի քննությունն անցել ա ու հեսա լայսնզը կստանա… ոչ մի նորմալ մարդ ինքն իր քաղաքները օդանավերից ու ռազմանավերից չի ռմբակոծի… էսի փաստ ա ու բացառված չի որ գազ տա… ինչի համա՞ր, նույն բանի համար ինչի որ ռմբակոծում էր… 
> 
> Եթե կան փաստեր որ մյուս կողմն ա արել, բեր տեսնենք… թե չէ օդի մեջ խոսել ու Աստղոյին դասի ուղարկելը ամեն մարդ էլ կարա…


Mef, քո հետ վիճելու հավես չունեմ

----------

dvgray (02.09.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

էս էլ  որ չկարծես, թե անգլիական պառլամենտի մեծամասնությունից  խելոք ես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mef, քո հետ վիճելու հավես չունեմ


Իհարկե հավես չունես Բիձա ջան, էս տեսակի հիմնավորումներով ոչ ոք էլ հավես չէր ունենա… 

դու ասում ես… 


> 1-ապացույց չկա, որ Ասադն է թույնը կիրառել, այլ ոչ թե դիմացինները: Հակառակը վկայություններ կան, որ "ապստամբներն" են:


չեմ հասկանում ես ինչի՞ էս աղբյուրներին պտի հավատամ… 

Իրականում ասեմ… ես էլ չեմ բացառում որ "դրանք" կարող ա օգտագործած լինեն, բայց դա ոչմի ձև Ասադին չի արդարացնում ու Սիրիայի նկատմամբ անգործությունը ավելի լավ չի դարձնում… էնքան երկարեց էս ամեն ինչն ու ասանդի կոշտ վերաբերմունքը ռադիկալացրեց ու հափշտակվեց ընդդիմությունը ռադիկալ իսլամիստների կողմից…

----------

Տրիբուն (02.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էս էլ  որ չկարծես, թե անգլիական պառլամենտի մեծամասնությունից  խելոք ես:


էս նույն պառլամենտը Բուշին կողմ ա քվեարկել… էն Ժամանակ էլ էր սխալ, հիմա էլ… ֆրանսիացիներն ու կանադացիներն էլ կողմ են… հետո ինչ… ինչ ես ուզում ապացուցած լինես…

----------

Տրիբուն (02.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բիձ ապեր, մի երկու ամիս առաջ ջահելներին համոզում էիր որ պացիֆիստ Մեֆին չլսեն ու քյարփինջներն առնեն իրար գլխի տան, բայց էսօր մի ուրիշ տեսակի, յուրահատուկ մարդասիրություն ա բուսնել Ասադի նկատմամբ… խեր ըլնի, էս ի՞նչ խաբար ա…

----------


## dvgray

> էս էլ  որ չկարծես, թե անգլիական պառլամենտի մեծամասնությունից  խելոք ես:


անգլիացիք հասկացան/հաշվարկեցին թե գլխներին ինչ ա գալու: ու սիրուն պոչները խուզեցին - ու հրամյան տվին նաև մյուս իրա լակոտ լուկուտներին ամերիկա-մամերիկա ֆրանցիա-նատո-մատո իրանց էշի տեղ դնել ու տեղները վեր ընգնել 
...
հիմա տղամարկությունը վաբշե վերացել է էս գոմիկների աշխարհում: չնայած հռոմեական անգլո-սաքսերի մոտ երբ ա եղել որ սենց բաներ, ինչպես - թասիբ, պատիվ, տղամարդկություն: մաքսիմում թունավորեն /հիմա արդեն ռակիով/  կամ հետևից խփեն  :Bad:  իրանց իմացածը էտ ա...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես օղակ միացնող չեմ, բայց լիքը միացնողներ կան, ու որ միացրել են, լրիվ ուրիշ բան են ստացել, ու որը ոչ թե ծիծաղելի ա, այլ ողբալի: ու դրանից ստացվում է,  որ
> 1-ապացույց չկա, որ  Ասադն է թույնը կիրառել, այլ ոչ թե դիմացինները: Հակառակը  վկայություններ կան,  որ "ապստամբներն" են:
> 2-Ասադը դա կիրառել է որ ինչի հասնի՞, Որ Օբաման ըստ իր՝ դեռ վաղուց ասած-խոստացած  "կարմիր գիծը" հատի ու գա իրեն կախաղան հանի՞: Իմ իմացածով Ասադը դեբիլի թուղթ չունի: 
> Կարծեմ գիտես նաև, որ Ալ ջազիրան Կատարինն է ու կատար, Սաուդ, հիմա ձեռք - ձեռքի են ամերիկա, իսրայել, թուրքիայի հետ: Ու ալ ջազիրան տվել անցել ա CNN-ին ավանտյուրաների մեջ: 
> Իրոք, ճիշտը դասի գնալն ա:


Ասադը քիմիական զենք չի օգտաործել, ինձ էլ ա էտ անհավանական թվում: Բայց, բիձա ջան, արի համաձայնվի, որ Սիրիայում իրավիճակը հսկողությունից լրիվ դուրս ա եկել, ու ոչ Ասադը, ոչ էլ իրա սիրած ռուսները, Իրանը ու հզբոլահը չեն կարում իրավիճակը վերցնեն իրանց հսկողության տակ: Ես դեմ եմ ամերիկացիների միջամտությանը, այնպես ինչպես ցանկացած այլ արտաքին միջամտության աշխարհի ցանկացած անկյունում, բայց Ասադը հասավ նրան, որ տարբերակ էլ չի թողել: Մեկը պիտի էտ երկիրը վերցնի կանտռոլի տակ, ու բացի ԱՄՆ-ից ուրիշ ոչ մեկը էսօր էտ հնարավորությունն ու ուժը չունի:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.09.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ասադը քիմիական զենք չի օգտաործել, ինձ էլ ա էտ անհավանական թվում: Բայց, բիձա ջան, արի համաձայնվի, որ Սիրիայում իրավիճակը հսկողությունից լրիվ դուրս ա եկել, ու ոչ Ասադը, ոչ էլ իրա սիրած ռուսները, Իրանը ու հզբոլահը չեն կարում իրավիճակը վերցնեն իրանց հսկողության տակ: Ես դեմ եմ ամերիկացիների միջամտությանը, այնպես ինչպես ցանկացած այլ արտաքին միջամտության աշխարհի ցանկացած անկյունում, բայց Ասադը հասավ նրան, որ տարբերակ էլ չի թողել: Մեկը պիտի էտ երկիրը վերցնի կանտռոլի տակ, ու բացի ԱՄՆ-ից ուրիշ ոչ մեկը էսօր էտ հնարավորությունն ու ուժը չունի:


Տրիբուն ջան, Կանտրոլ ասածը վերջում դառնում  է քաոս ու նոր փախստականներ, որոնք լցվելու են աշխարհով մեկ ու շատ ավելի խորացնեն վիճակը: Մինչև հիմա արաբական պրոցեսներն ու կանտրոլները  գնացել են տարածաշրջանային առումով ոչ կուլմինացիոն երկրների վրայով: Սիրան նոր  մեծ ռեգիոնալ պատերազմի բանալի է դառնում ու բացվում է ճանապարհը Իրանին խփելու:
Ամեն ինչ արդեն արվել է, որ  սիրիայում  շունը տիրոջը չճանաչի: Հա մենք կարող ենք հնի պես կողքից նայել,  բայց էտ պատերազմը մեծապես նաև  մեր գլխին է ջարդվելու, օրինակ նայի սա:
Ավելացնեմ նաև որ ամերիկան էլ արդեն տնտեսապես ու քաղաքականապես էն հզորությունը չունի: Ռազմական առումով հեչ, մի քանի օրվա հարց է, բայց կանտրոլը հաստատ չի կարող ապահովել,

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ասադը քիմիական զենք չի օգտաործել, ինձ էլ ա էտ անհավանական թվում: Բայց, բիձա ջան, արի համաձայնվի, որ Սիրիայում իրավիճակը հսկողությունից լրիվ դուրս ա եկել, ու ոչ Ասադը, ոչ էլ իրա սիրած ռուսները, Իրանը ու հզբոլահը չեն կարում իրավիճակը վերցնեն իրանց հսկողության տակ: Ես դեմ եմ ամերիկացիների միջամտությանը, այնպես ինչպես ցանկացած այլ արտաքին միջամտության աշխարհի ցանկացած անկյունում, բայց Ասադը հասավ նրան, որ տարբերակ էլ չի թողել: Մեկը պիտի էտ երկիրը վերցնի կանտռոլի տակ, ու բացի ԱՄՆ-ից ուրիշ ոչ մեկը էսօր էտ հնարավորությունն ու ուժը չունի:


Համաձայն եմ Տրիբուն ջան, ես էլ որևէ տեսակի արտաքին միջամտությանը կողմ չեմ, մանավանդ ամերիկյանը, բայց ով ասում որ արտաքին միջամտություն չկա… բա ռուսների ու հեզբոլաբի արաշ ի՞նչ ա եթե ոչ արտաքին միջամտություն…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տրիբուն ջան, Կանտրոլ ասածը վերջում դառնում  է քաոս ու նոր փախստականներ, որոնք լցվելու են աշխարհով մեկ ու շատ ավելի խորացնեն վիճակը: Մինչև հիմա արաբական պրոցեսներն ու կանտրոլները  գնացել են տարածաշրջանային առումով ոչ կուլմինացիոն երկրների վրայով: Սիրան նոր  մեծ ռեգիոնալ պատերազմի բանալի է դառնում ու բացվում է ճանապարհը Իրանին խփելու:
> Ամեն ինչ արդեն արվել է, որ  սիրիայում  շունը տիրոջը չճանաչի: Հա մենք կարող ենք հնի պես կողքից նայել,  բայց էտ պատերազմը մեծապես նաև  մեր գլխին է ջարդվելու, օրինակ նայի սա:
> Ավելացնեմ նաև որ ամերիկան էլ արդեն տնտեսապես ու քաղաքականապես էն հզորությունը չունի: Ռազմական առումով հեչ, մի քանի օրվա հարց է, բայց կանտրոլը հաստատ չի կարող ապահովել,


Բիձ, ո՞վ ա արել որ Սիրիայում շունը տիրոջը չճանաչի… ո՞նց եղավ սենց… իսկ արաբական մյուս երկրներում չհաշված Իրաքը, ղեկավարներն արևմուտքին հաճո ղեկավարներ են եղել, Մուբարաքն էլ, ԲԻՆ Ալին էլ, անգամ քադաֆֆին, վերջում Քադդաֆֆիի հետ էլ էին լեզու գտել… 

Միանշանակ արևմուտքին մեղադրելը ճիշտ չի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, Կանտրոլ ասածը վերջում դառնում  է քաոս ու նոր փախստականներ, որոնք լցվելու են աշխարհով մեկ ու շատ ավելի խորացնեն վիճակը: Մինչև հիմա արաբական պրոցեսներն ու կանտրոլները  գնացել են տարածաշրջանային առումով ոչ կուլմինացիոն երկրների վրայով: Սիրան նոր  մեծ ռեգիոնալ պատերազմի բանալի է դառնում ու բացվում է ճանապարհը Իրանին խփելու:
> Ամեն ինչ արդեն արվել է, որ  սիրիայում  շունը տիրոջը չճանաչի: Հա մենք կարող ենք հնի պես կողքից նայել,  բայց էտ պատերազմը մեծապես նաև  մեր գլխին է ջարդվելու, օրինակ նայի սա:
> Ավելացնեմ նաև որ ամերիկան էլ արդեն տնտեսապես ու քաղաքականապես էն հզորությունը չունի: Ռազմական առումով հեչ, մի քանի օրվա հարց է, բայց կանտրոլը հաստատ չի կարող ապահովել,


Համաձայն եմ, հեշտ չի լինելու, ու համաձայն եմ, որ արդյունքում հիմնական թիրախը Իրանն ա, ու կարող ա մեր գլխին էլ շատ բան ջարդվի: Բայց սրանք պրոցեսներ են, որ արդեն վաղուց են սկսվել ու դրա դեմը ես ու դու, ու առավել ևս Ռուսաստանը, չենք կարանալու առնենք: Մնում ա նենց անելը, որ տակը չմնանք: 

Ասադի սխալը նրանում ա, որ հենց սկզբից չթռավ, քանի Սիրիայում էսքան շուն ու շնգյալ չէր լցվել: Եթե իրա երկիրը սիրում էր, պիտի Բեն Ալիի պես արագ խաղից դուրս գար: Իսկ հիմա ինչ լինի իրա գլխին ա ջարդվելու ու ինքն ա մեղավոր համարվելու: Պատմությունը չի ասելու, որ Ասադը ուզում էր փրկել երկիրը այլանդակ իսլամիստներից ու արևմտյան իմպերիալիստներից: Պատմությունն ասելույա, որ Ասադի օրոք Սիրիան կործանվեց, միլիոնով մարդ զոհվեց, միլիոններով մարդ Սիրան լքեց, Սիրայի քրիստոնյա համայնքը, որ աշխարհի ամենահին քրիստոնյա համայնքներից էր, վերացավ: 

Բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ մերձավոր արևելքում շատ կեղտոտ խաղ ա գնում: Բայց, բիձա ջան, Ասադը ինքը իրա ոտով իրան ներքաշեց էտ խաղի մեջ, ու Աստված գիտի, թե հույսը ինչ վրա էր դրել: Իմ դարդը երեք բան ա.
- Սիրայի ժողովուրդը փիս մեղք ա, ու էս արաբական գարուններից ամենաշատը ինքը տուժեց:
- Սիրայի հայ համայնքը, որը մեր ամենատրադիցիոն ու հին/պատմական համայնքներից էր, վերանալույա: Գոնե մեծ մասը Լիբանան գնա, ու Լիբանանի համայնքը մի քիչ մեծանա: 
- Նենց չստացվի, որ Հայաստանը կրկնի իրա առաջին համաշխարհայինի սխալները, ու էս տակի մնացածով էլ վարի գնանք:

Որ էս ամեն ինչը տեղի չունենա, էս պահին պետք ա, որ Սիրիա ուժեղ արտաքին կոնտինգենտ մտնի: ԱՄՆ մենակով հաստատ էլ չի կարա, գումարած էտ ռեգիոնը տրադիցիոն Ֆրանսիա-Անգլիա ազդեցության տակ ա եղել, ու մենակ իրանք ունեն պատմական հիշողությունն ու մեխանիզմները էս ռեգիոնում լեզու գտնելու: Եթե ԱՄՆ ու Ֆրանսիան ձեռ ձեռի տան, ու ԱՄՆ-ի ուժով ու Ֆրանսիայի ռեգիոնում տրադիցիոն ազդեցությամբ, կարանան Սիրան վերցնեն լիարժեք հսկողության տակ, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի: Եթե չէ, օրը օրի վրա իրավիճակն ավելի ա վատանալու, քանի որ Ասադը չի կարանալու ոչ մի բան անի, արդեն բանը բանից անցել ա: Օրական հազարով մարդ ա զոհվում, հազարներով մարդ ա ռեգիոնը լքում, ինչ գույնի ու հավատքի այլանդակ ասես չի մտնում երկիր ու տարածաշրջան:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

եթե անգլերեն հասկանում եք, նայեք, հատկապես 3-որրդ վիդեոն, լավ կզվարճանաք  :LOL: 

http://abcnews.go.com/International/...ry?id=20133916

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես օղակ միացնող չեմ, բայց լիքը միացնողներ կան, ու որ միացրել են, լրիվ ուրիշ բան են ստացել, ու որը ոչ թե ծիծաղելի ա, այլ ողբալի: ու դրանից ստացվում է,  որ
> 1-ապացույց չկա, որ  Ասադն է թույնը կիրառել, այլ ոչ թե դիմացինները: Հակառակը  վկայություններ կան,  որ "ապստամբներն" են:
> 2-Ասադը դա կիրառել է որ ինչի հասնի՞, Որ Օբաման ըստ իր՝ դեռ վաղուց ասած-խոստացած  "կարմիր գիծը" հատի ու գա իրեն կախաղան հանի՞: Իմ իմացածով Ասադը դեբիլի թուղթ չունի: 
> Կարծեմ գիտես նաև, որ Ալ ջազիրան Կատարինն է ու կատար, Սաուդ, հիմա ձեռք - ձեռքի են ամերիկա, իսրայել, թուրքիայի հետ: Ու ալ ջազիրան տվել անցել ա CNN-ին ավանտյուրաների մեջ: 
> Իրոք, ճիշտը դասի գնալն ա:


Մինչև ինձ դասի ուղարկելը փորձիր տեսնել, թե իմ կարծիքը ինչո՞վ էր հակասում քո գրածին, որը դու որպես հակառակ կարծիք ես ներկայացնում. ես որտե՞ղ եմ գրել, թե Ասադն է քիմիական զենք կիրառել: Ընդ որում, ի սկզբանե համակրականք եմ ունեցել մահմեդական երկրների երկու առաջնորդների հանդեպ` Ասադի և Ահմադինեժադի: Ես մեծապես կարևորում եմ հայկական համայնքի անվտանգությունը Սիրիայում, հարգում եմ սիրիացի ժողովրդին, այդ իսկ պատճառով դեմ եմ, որ ԱՄՆ-ը միջամտի: Իսկ Իրանի կայունությունը էլ ավելի մեծ կարևորություն ունի:


Արդեն 8000 մահապարտ կա գրանցված Սիրիայում: Վերջը տեսնենք:

----------


## Ambrosine

Հարցազրույց Սիրիայի ԱԳ փոխնախարար Ֆեյսալ ալ-Միքդադի հետ`
*Մաս 1-ին*

*Մաս 2-րդ*

----------

dvgray (03.09.2013), Tig (03.09.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

> Համաձայն եմ, հեշտ չի լինելու, ու համաձայն եմ, որ արդյունքում հիմնական թիրախը Իրանն ա, ու կարող ա մեր գլխին էլ շատ բան ջարդվի: Բայց սրանք պրոցեսներ են, որ արդեն վաղուց են սկսվել ու դրա դեմը ես ու դու, ու առավել ևս Ռուսաստանը, չենք կարանալու առնենք: Մնում ա նենց անելը, որ տակը չմնանք: 
> 
> Ասադի սխալը նրանում ա, որ հենց սկզբից չթռավ, քանի Սիրիայում էսքան շուն ու շնգյալ չէր լցվել: Եթե իրա երկիրը սիրում էր, պիտի Բեն Ալիի պես արագ խաղից դուրս գար: Իսկ հիմա ինչ լինի իրա գլխին ա ջարդվելու ու ինքն ա մեղավոր համարվելու: Պատմությունը չի ասելու, որ Ասադը ուզում էր փրկել երկիրը այլանդակ իսլամիստներից ու արևմտյան իմպերիալիստներից: Պատմությունն ասելույա, որ Ասադի օրոք Սիրիան կործանվեց, միլիոնով մարդ զոհվեց, միլիոններով մարդ Սիրան լքեց, Սիրայի քրիստոնյա համայնքը, որ աշխարհի ամենահին քրիստոնյա համայնքներից էր, վերացավ: 
> 
> Բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ մերձավոր արևելքում շատ կեղտոտ խաղ ա գնում: Բայց, բիձա ջան, Ասադը ինքը իրա ոտով իրան ներքաշեց էտ խաղի մեջ, ու Աստված գիտի, թե հույսը ինչ վրա էր դրել: Իմ դարդը երեք բան ա.
> - Սիրայի ժողովուրդը փիս մեղք ա, ու էս արաբական գարուններից ամենաշատը ինքը տուժեց:
> - Սիրայի հայ համայնքը, որը մեր ամենատրադիցիոն ու հին/պատմական համայնքներից էր, վերանալույա: Գոնե մեծ մասը Լիբանան գնա, ու Լիբանանի համայնքը մի քիչ մեծանա: 
> - Նենց չստացվի, որ Հայաստանը կրկնի իրա առաջին համաշխարհայինի սխալները, ու էս տակի մնացածով էլ վարի գնանք:
> 
> Որ էս ամեն ինչը տեղի չունենա, էս պահին պետք ա, որ Սիրիա ուժեղ արտաքին կոնտինգենտ մտնի: ԱՄՆ մենակով հաստատ էլ չի կարա, գումարած էտ ռեգիոնը տրադիցիոն Ֆրանսիա-Անգլիա ազդեցության տակ ա եղել, ու մենակ իրանք ունեն պատմական հիշողությունն ու մեխանիզմները էս ռեգիոնում լեզու գտնելու: Եթե ԱՄՆ ու Ֆրանսիան ձեռ ձեռի տան, ու ԱՄՆ-ի ուժով ու Ֆրանսիայի ռեգիոնում տրադիցիոն ազդեցությամբ, կարանան Սիրան վերցնեն լիարժեք հսկողության տակ, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի: Եթե չէ, օրը օրի վրա իրավիճակն ավելի ա վատանալու, քանի որ Ասադը չի կարանալու ոչ մի բան անի, արդեն բանը բանից անցել ա: Օրական հազարով մարդ ա զոհվում, հազարներով մարդ ա ռեգիոնը լքում, ինչ գույնի ու հավատքի այլանդակ ասես չի մտնում երկիր ու տարածաշրջան:


Տրիբուն ջան, Սև նախագահի օրոք Ամերիկան հայտնվել է գորբաչև- սովետի 86 -ի կողմերը: հանրապետականները բոյկոտ են հայտարարել իր բոլոր քայլերին, երկիրը տետանուսի մեջ է, երևի դու էլ տեղյակ ես: 
խանութներում ամերիկայն ապրանք չկա, որպես տնտեսություն են հաշվում մոտ 20 տոկոս կազմող բժշկությունը, հետո առևտուրը, այլ սերվիսները: Մասնագետ կոչվածը տեղը զիջել է փող սարքողին: 
Էս վիճակում եղող երկիրը ոչ մի շանս չունի դրսում հարց լուծելու: Իրաք էլ որ մտան, հաշված էր որ ըսնեց-ըսենց ենք անելու ու լոխ լավ ա ըլնելու: իսկ արդյունքում գործը հասել է միայն փող ուտելուն ու լրիվ աբսուրդների: լուրջ աղբյուրներից պատմել են օրինակ, որ մի քաղաք տարել են միայն  100, մի այլ քաղաք միայն 50 ու այլ էլ 20 դոլարանոցներ:  ու ժամանակ է եղել, որ սդաչի չլինելու պատճառով  ռազմական բազաներում մի բաժակ կոֆեն էտ քաղաքներում եղել է 100, 50 ու  20 : Սկզբում իրաքցիք շատ էլ ուրախ են եղել ամերիկացիների գալուն: բայց էսպիսի  բաների իհայտ գալուց ու ամերիկացիների յանկիություն անելուց հետո,  վիճակը կամաց-կամաց լարվել է ու տեսար ոնց վերջացավ: 
Եթե ամերիկացիք մտան, իմ կարծիքով հաստատ ռեգիոնալ պատերազմ է սկսելու ու դա քյասար մեր գլխին է ջարդվելու, որովհետև ամենաթույլից են պլոկելու, իսկ թույլն էլ մենք ենք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տրիբուն ջան,* Սև նախագահի օրոք Ամերիկան հայտնվել է գորբաչև- սովետի 86 -ի կողմերը:* հանրապետականները բոյկոտ են հայտարարել իր բոլոր քայլերին, երկիրը տետանուսի մեջ է, երևի դու էլ տեղյակ ես: 
> խանութներում ամերիկայն ապրանք չկա, որպես տնտեսություն են հաշվում մոտ 20 տոկոս կազմող բժշկությունը, հետո առևտուրը, այլ սերվիսները: Մասնագետ կոչվածը տեղը զիջել է փող սարքողին: 
> Էս վիճակում եղող երկիրը ոչ մի շանս չունի դրսում հարց լուծելու: Իրաք էլ որ մտան, հաշված էր որ ըսնեց-ըսենց ենք անելու ու լոխ լավ ա ըլնելու: իսկ արդյունքում գործը հասել է միայն փող ուտելուն ու լրիվ աբսուրդների: լուրջ աղբյուրներից պատմել են օրինակ, որ մի քաղաք տարել են միայն  100, մի այլ քաղաք միայն 50 ու այլ էլ 20 դոլարանոցներ:  ու ժամանակ է եղել, որ սդաչի չլինելու պատճառով  մի բաժակ կոֆեն էտ քաղաքներում եղել է 100, 50 ու  20 : Սկզբում իրաքցիք շատ էլ ուրախ են եղել ամերիկացիների գալուն: բայց էսպիսի  բաների իհայտ գալուց ու ամերիկացիների յանկիություն անելուց հետո,  վիճակը կամաց-կամաց լարվել է ու տեսար ոնց վերջացավ: 
> Եթե ամերիկացիք մտան, իմ կարծիքով հաստատ ռեգիոնալ պատերազմ է սկսելու ու դա քյասար մեր գլխին է ջարդվելու, որովհետև ամենաթույլից են պլոկելու, իսկ թույլն էլ մենք ենք:


էսի քո տեսակետն ա, Բիձա ջան… իսկ Իրաք Բուշն ա մտել ոչ թե Օբաման, ինքը դաժե դեմ աքվեարկել մտնելուն… Անգամ Սիրիայի միջամտությունը նույն կերպ չի նախատեսվում ոնց որ Իրաքում ա եղել…

----------


## Բիձա

> *Մինչև ինձ դասի ուղարկելը փորձիր տեսնել,* թե իմ կարծիքը ինչո՞վ էր հակասում քո գրածին, որը դու որպես հակառակ կարծիք ես ներկայացնում. ես որտե՞ղ եմ գրել, թե Ասադն է քիմիական զենք կիրառել: Ընդ որում, ի սկզբանե համակրականք եմ ունեցել մահմեդական երկրների երկու առաջնորդների հանդեպ` Ասադի և Ահմադինեժադի: Ես մեծապես կարևորում եմ հայկական համայնքի անվտանգությունը Սիրիայում, հարգում եմ սիրիացի ժողովրդին, այդ իսկ պատճառով դեմ եմ, որ ԱՄՆ-ը միջամտի: Իսկ Իրանի կայունությունը էլ ավելի մեծ կարևորություն ունի:
> 
> 
> Արդեն 8000 մահապարտ կա գրանցված Սիրիայում: Վերջը տեսնենք:


Աստղ սա քո ֆրազն  է  


> Վաղվանից էլ դասի եմ, հայտնի չէ` նույնիսկ այս թեմայում գրել կկարողանա՞մ, թե՞ նորից միայն սպորտի բաժնով կսահմանափակվեմ:


,  ես ընդամենը արձագանքել եմ այդ ֆրազին: 
Իսկ ըստ էության, իմ գրածին հակասել- չհակասելը կապ չունի, մանավանդ որ դու սկզբից ես գրել: Քո գրածը իսրայել-իրան կոնֆլիկտում պարզ դիրքորոշում էր: Եթե մի կողմ թողնենք,  որ այդ  պատերազմն առանց մեզ ջնջխելու չի լինելու, ապա ամեն ինչ նորմալ է:

----------


## dvgray

Ռուսական նավատորմից "Պյոտր Մեծը" և 9 այլ ռազմական նավեր  ուղղութուն են վերցրել դեպի հյուսիս...
իսկ մի քանի այլ դեսանտային նավեր մտել են Միջերկրական ծով , կապված իզրայելի ախմախ բալիստիկ ռակետների հետ  :LOL:   :LOL: 

եվրոցռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռը շարունակվում է  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

Պուտինը ինչպես միշտ բավականին տրամաբանական ու խելամիտ հարցադրումներ է անում, որի պատասխանը իհարկե ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից կլինի դեմագոգիա և ջուրծեծոցին




> «Եթե մենք ստանանք անաչառ, ճշգրիտ տեղեկատվություն, թե ով է կատարել այս հանցագործությունը, կլինի հակազդեցություն: Սակայն տվյալ պահին ճիշտ չի լինել առաջարկել այսքան շուտ, որ մենք կանենք այս կամ այն: Բայց ես հավաստիացնում եմ, որ մեր դիրքորոշումը սկզբունքային է, և ուզում եմ ասել, որ այդ դիրքորոշումն է՝ զանգվածային ոչնչացման զենքի կիրառումը հանցագործություն է», - հայտարարել է Պուտինը երեկ Associated Press լրատվական գործակալությանը և Ռուսաստանի Առաջին հեռուստաալիքին տված հարցազրույցում:
> 
> *«Բայց այստեղ մեկ այլ հարց է ծագում: Եթե ապացուցվի, որ ապստամբներն են կիրառել զանգվածային ոչնչացման զենքեր, ի՞նչ է անելու ԱՄՆ-ը ապստամբներին: Ի՞նչ են անելու ապստամբների հովանավորները: Դադարեցնելո՞ւ են նրանց զենք մատակարարելը և ռազմական գործողությո՞ւն են սկսելու նրանց դեմ», - ընդգծել է Ռուսաստանի նախագահը:*
> 
> http://www.azatutyun.am/archive/news...ml?id=25095132

----------


## dvgray

> Պուտինը ինչպես միշտ բավականին տրամաբանական ու խելամիտ հարցադրումներ է անում, որի պատասխանը իհարկե ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից կլինի դեմագոգիա և ջուրծեծոցին


իսկ դիշովի ֆրանսիայի դիշովի դեբիլ նախագահը  լրիվ ապուշ դրության մեջ ա  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  

http://izvestia.ru/news/556432

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. թեման ստեղծվել է «Միջազգային անցուդարձ» և «Եվրասիական միություն» թեմաներից տեղափոխված գրառումներից:*

----------

Ambrosine (06.09.2013), dvgray (07.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

բավականին հետաքրքիր պատասխաններ, տրված աշխարհի ամենաանասուն ռադիոկայանի - կանադական պետական cbc ռադիոյի եթերում, այդ ռադիոկայանի ամենաանասուն հաղորդավարներից մեկին--- չնայած այնտեղ բոլորն են կատարյալ հայվան   :Wink:   :LOL: 
լսեք առաջին երկու հարցազրույցները Սիրայի հետ կապված  :Smile: 

http://www.cbc.ca/asithappens/popupa...075,2404612792

----------


## dvgray

եվրոգոմիկները միացած անգլո-սաքսերի ստրուկ ամերիկացիների հետ թուրքերի հետ ախպերություն են անում Սիրայի ժողովրդին ցեղասպանելու համար: 

իսկ հայ "լիբերալները" տխուր են, որ իրենց էլ սիրական արյուն ու մարմնի օրգաններ բաժին չի հասնելու, չէ՞ որ մարդու օրգաններ ուտելուց նաև բացի նաև ամենակարևորը - եվրոգոմիկների հետ սեքսից զրկվեցին  :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բավականին հետաքրքիր պատասխաններ, տրված աշխարհի ամենաանասուն ռադիոկայանի - կանադական *պետական* cbc ռադիոյի եթերում, այդ ռադիոկայանի ամենաանասուն հաղորդավարներից մեկին--- չնայած այնտեղ բոլորն են կատարյալ հայվան   
> լսեք առաջին երկու հարցազրույցները Սիրայի հետ կապված 
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/asithappens/popupa...075,2404612792


պետական չի, հանրային ա… տարբերությունը մեծ ա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> եվրոգոմիկները միացած անգլո-սաքսերի ստրուկ ամերիկացիների հետ թուրքերի հետ ախպերություն են անում Սիրայի ժողովրդին ցեղասպանելու համար: 
> 
> իսկ հայ "լիբերալները" տխուր են, որ իրենց էլ սիրական արյուն ու մարմնի օրգաններ բաժին չի հասնելու, չէ՞ որ մարդու օրգաններ ուտելուց նաև բացի նաև ամենակարևորը - եվրոգոմիկների հետ սեքսից զրկվեցին


Դիվ, ի՞նչ պատասխան ես ուզում որ մարդիկ գրեն… էն "Հարցեր Ադմինիստրացիային" թեմայում սաղի գնխին բարոյախոսություն էիր կարդում… էս ա՞ գրածդ… ո՞րտեղից էսքան մաղձ եկավ մեջդմտավ Դիվ…

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, ի՞նչ պատասխան ես ուզում որ մարդիկ գրեն… էն "Հարցեր Ադմինիստրացիային" թեմայում սաղի գնխին բարոյախոսություն էիր կարդում… էս ա՞ գրածդ… ո՞րտեղից էսքան մաղձ եկավ մեջդմտավ Դիվ…


Մեֆ, կոնկրետ քեզամից ոչ մի պատասխան չեմ ակընկալում: Ավելին, ոչ մեկից չեմ ակընկալում, քանի որ գրել եմ իմ կարծիքը, որը 2160 աստիճանով տարբերվում է քո կարծիքից  :LOL: : 



> ո՞րտեղից էսքան մաղձ եկավ մեջդմտավ Դիվ…


էնքան հիմար հարց ես տվել, որ արդեն ավղուց քեզ հայոյելս էլ չի գալիս:  :LOL:   :LOL:  
շարունակիր նույն ոգով, առնվազն զվարճալի է  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> պետական չի, հանրային ա… տարբերությունը մեծ ա…


մենակ թե մի բան ասես, էլի  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> մենակ թե մի բան ասես, էլի


Ապեր, տենց ա… հանրայինը իրա ֆոնդը ձևավորում ա ժողովրդի նվիրատվություններով… փաբլիքլի ֆանդեդ…

----------


## dvgray

Կցորդ 55959  :Bad: 
եվրոպաչիկներ , սիրական ժողովրդին սպանելուց առաջ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կցորդ 55959 
> եվրոպաչիկներ , սիրական ժողովրդին սպանելուց առաջ:


Սիրիական ժողովուրդը իրենք իրենց արդեն ահագին սպանել են: 100 հազար զոհը տեսնես ու՞մ գնդակից են ընկել: 
Կարող ե՞ս միանգամից գուշակել, թե որ երկրի զենքն է հիմնականում օգտագործվում Սիրայում, թե իշխանությունների թե օպոզիցիայի զինված ուժերի կողմից:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.09.2013), Տրիբուն (08.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սիրիական ժողովուրդը իրենք իրենց արդեն ահագին սպանել են: 100 հազար զոհը տեսնես ու՞մ գնդակից են ընկել: 
> Կարող ե՞ս միանգամից գուշակել, թե որ երկրի զենքն է հիմնականում օգտագործվում Սիրայում, թե իշխանությունների թե օպոզիցիայի զինված ուժերի կողմից:


Ու ո՞վ էր ՄԱԿ-ում իրա վետոներով արգելք դնում ցանկացած դատապարտող հայտարարության վրա ու զենքի մատակարարումը դադարեցնելու վրա: Ու ո՞վ ի վերջո մեկա դադարեցրեց խոստացված զենքի մատակարարումը Սիրիային, ու հասավ նրան, որ հիմա նույնիսկ թուրքերը լրիվ լեգիտիմ պատճառներ ունեն Սիրիա զորք մտցնելու:

----------

Վիշապ (08.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

բավականին զզվեցրել են արդեն այսպես կոչված  "պետական" գործիչների բարբաջանքմները 
լսենք թե ինչ է ասում ռուս գրողը

http://izvestia.ru/news/556601


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Голосуй сердцем, голосуй или проиграешь (скорей, то есть, не раздумывая), украинский банк «Селенга» вклады принимает, голосуй не за, голосуй против, нужно набрать хотя бы миллион голосов, Хасбулатов — зло (а Гайдар, соответственно, великий экономист), неважно, нравится тебе кандидат или нет, нужно скорее брать, если проголосуете за коммунистов, будет гражданская война, — *в основе тут везде одно и то же: картина мира, построенная на одной-единственной точке опоры.

Поразительно, что люди, исповедующие эту — мифопоэтическую, если называть вещи своими именами, — картину мира, считают себя прогрессивными, современными или даже креативными.*

Читайте далее: http://izvestia.ru/news/556601#ixzz2eInyJJAN
ասված է հիանալի  :Smile:  ոնց որ հայ "լիբերալների" բնութագիրը լինի...
սակայն ինչ՞ կա զարմանալու- չակերտների մեջ "լիբերչալները՛ ամենուր էլ նույնն են, լինի Կիրգիզիա թե Սոմալի թե Հայաստան... 
ու ամենակարևորը նույն աշխատավարձն է-վճարվող դոլարով կամ եվրոյով

----------


## dvgray

տեղին է նաև մեջբերել մի տեղին գրված կամենտարի



 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*В ХIХ веке английские колонизаторы вывели формулу логики негра: "Если у негра украли корову это плохо, если негр украл корову это хорошо". По этой же логике действуют наши либерасты - если уничтожить Асада это хорошо, если уничтожить Обаму это ужасно.

Читайте далее: http://izvestia.ru/news/556601#ixzz2eJ5ddqRy

մասնավորապես հիանալի տերմին է  օգտագործված - *Լիբերաստ*

----------

keyboard (12.09.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> տեղին է նաև մեջբերել մի տեղին գրված կամենտարի
> 
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*В ХIХ веке английские колонизаторы вывели формулу логики негра: "Если у негра украли корову это плохо, если негр украл корову это хорошо". По этой же логике действуют наши либерасты - если уничтожить Асада это хорошо, если уничтожить Обаму это ужасно.
> 
> Читайте далее: http://izvestia.ru/news/556601#ixzz2eJ5ddqRy
> 
> մասնավորապես հիանալի տերմին է  օգտագործված - *Լիբերաստ*


Դիվիգեյ ջան, դու ու էտ հոդվածի հեղինակը այդ արտահայտության իմաստը չեք հասկացել (ինչպես հավանաբար շատ այլ բաների իմաստը). նեգռը իրենից գողացված ազատության դիմաց կով է գողանում, որը չնչին փոխհատուցում ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.09.2013), Վիշապ (08.09.2013), Տրիբուն (08.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվիգեյ ջան, դու ու էտ հոդվածի հեղինակը այդ արտահայտության իմաստը չեք հասկացել (ինչպես հավանաբար շատ այլ բաների իմաստը). նեգռը իրենից գողացված ազատության դիմաց կով է գողանում, որը չնչին փոխհատուցում ա:


հա, իհարկե, մեզ քո նման լիբրռաստի չափ հասկացողություն որտեղի՞ց  :LOL:   :LOL:  
ու փառք Աստծո, որ ես ու դու լրիվ ուրիշ բաներ ենք հասկանում ինչպես վերևի գրառումում, նույնպես և շատ ու շատ կարևոր բաներում...
ճիշտն ասած ես երբևէ չէի ցանկանա, որ դու ու Մեֆը  ճշմարիտ հավատի գաք:  երջանիկ ապրեք ձեր գոմիկստաններում:  :Wink: 
մեկա, աատանան եթե ասի որ հավատում ա Աստծուն, ուրեմն մի նոր սատանայություն ա մտածում  :LOL: 
 :Bye:

----------

keyboard (12.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա, իհարկե, մեզ քո նման լիբրռաստի չափ հասկացողություն որտեղի՞ց   
> ու փառք Աստծո, որ ես ու դու լրիվ ուրիշ բաներ ենք հասկանում ինչպես վերևի գրառումում, նույնպես և շատ ու շատ կարևոր բաներում...
> ճ*իշտն ասած ես երբևէ չէի ցանկանա, որ դու ու Մեֆը  ճշմարիտ հավատի գաք:*  երջանիկ ապրեք ձեր գոմիկստաններում: 
> մեկա, աատանան եթե ասի որ հավատում ա Աստծուն, ուրեմն մի նոր սատանայություն ա մտածում


Մի մտածի Դիվ ջան, չենք գա քո "ճշմարիտ հավատքին" որտև քո հավատքը ատելության հավատք ա… քեզ էլ որպես գործիք օգտագործում ա… լիբերալիզմը եթե չլիներ դու էլ Կանադայում չէիր հայտնվի ու ընդհանրապես հայ ժողովրդի ճակատագիրն ավելի ողբերգական կլիներ… դժվար ա սա քեզ բացատրելն իհարկե, բայց որ հայտնվեիր կոնսերվատիվ՝ պահպանողական մի միջավայրում որտեղ դու կդիտվեիր որպես պահպանողական կյանքի ձևի թշնամի այդպես էլ չհասկանալով թե ինչու, էն ժամանակ երևի գնահատեիր լիբերալիզմը… 

…իսկ սենց դու ապերախտի պես կվայելես լիբերալիզմի պտուղներն ու կպայքարես նրա դեմ… առանց հասկանալու որ դու կտրում ես այն ճյուղը որի վրա նստած ես… անգամ քո էս անշորհակալ պահվածքն ա որ գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք ա ձեռք բերում լիբերալիզմի, այն է ազատականության շնորհիվ …

----------

Գալաթեա (09.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray



----------


## Վիշապ

> 


Էդ վիդեոյում Վանգայի ասածների փոխարեն НТВ-ն սղցնում ա ռուսների ցանկությունները։ «Եվրոպան դատարկվում է, իսկ Ռուսաստանը` վերածնվում» :LOL:  Ողբամ ձեզ, էշեր։ Մի հատ վիդեո ցույց տվեք որտեղ Վանգան է իրա բուլղարերենով էդպիսի բան ասում, ոչ թե НТВ-ի դերասանուհին։

----------

Bruno (09.09.2013), Mephistopheles (09.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (09.09.2013), Տրիբուն (09.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ վիդեոյում Վանգայի ասածների փոխարեն НТВ-ն սղցնում ա ռուսների ցանկությունները։ «Եվրոպան դատարկվում է, իսկ Ռուսաստանը` վերածնվում» Ողբամ ձեզ, էշեր։ Մի հատ վիդեո ցույց տվեք որտեղ Վանգան է իրա բուլղարերենով էդպիսի բան ասում, ոչ թե НТВ-ի դերասանուհին։


Վիշ, իրանց մոտ Վանգան ա հեղինակությում… ինքը որ ասեց, ուրեմն տենց ա… արտաքին քաղաքականությունը Վանգան որոշում… ներքին քաղաքականության համար էլ ոգի են կանչում… տնտեսական ու ֆինանսական կանխատեսումներն էլ կոֆեի բաժակով են անում…

----------

Bruno (09.09.2013), Sagittarius (09.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.09.2013), Վիշապ (09.09.2013), Տրիբուն (09.09.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, իրանց մոտ Վանգան ա հեղինակությում… ինքը որ ասեց, ուրեմն տենց ա… արտաքին քաղաքականությունը Վանգան որոշում… ներքին քաղաքականության համար էլ ոգի են կանչում… տնտեսական ու ֆինանսական կանխատեսումներն էլ կոֆեի բաժակով են անում…


Հա բայց եթե նույնիսկ Վանգան է որոշում, սրանք Վանգային էլ են կեղծել: Լրիվ Սերժ Սարգսյան են:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.09.2013), Տրիբուն (09.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա բայց եթե նույնիսկ Վանգան է որոշում, սրանք Վանգային էլ են կեղծել: Լրիվ Սերժ Սարգսյան են:


Ավելի վատ ... Թոխմախի Մհերն են ..

----------

keyboard (12.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Մի մտածի Դիվ ջան, չենք գա քո "ճշմարիտ հավատքին" որտև քո հավատքը ատելության հավատք ա… քեզ էլ որպես գործիք օգտագործում ա… լիբերալիզմը եթե չլիներ դու էլ Կանադայում չէիր հայտնվի ու ընդհանրապես հայ ժողովրդի ճակատագիրն ավելի ողբերգական կլիներ… դժվար ա սա քեզ բացատրելն իհարկե, բայց որ հայտնվեիր կոնսերվատիվ՝ պահպանողական մի միջավայրում որտեղ դու կդիտվեիր որպես պահպանողական կյանքի ձևի թշնամի այդպես էլ չհասկանալով թե ինչու, էն ժամանակ երևի գնահատեիր լիբերալիզմը… 
> 
> …իսկ սենց դու ապերախտի պես կվայելես լիբերալիզմի պտուղներն ու կպայքարես նրա դեմ… առանց հասկանալու որ դու կտրում ես այն ճյուղը որի վրա նստած ես… անգամ քո էս անշորհակալ պահվածքն ա որ գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք ա ձեռք բերում լիբերալիզմի, այն է ազատականության շնորհիվ …


ապերախտը դու ես ,այ սատանա,

----------


## Tig

Օբամա. ԱՄՆ-ն չի միջամտի Սիրիայում քաղաքացիական պատերազմին
11 սեպտեմբերի 2013

ԱՄՆ նախագահ Բարաք Օբաման հեռուստատեսությամբ ամերիկացիներին դիմելիս հայտարարել է, որ ԱՄՆ-ն չի միջամտի Սիրիայում քաղաքացիական պատերազմին. «Դեմ էի ռազմականա գործողություններին, որովհետև մենք չենք կարող ուժի միջոցով լուծել այլ երկրում ընթացող քաղաքացիական պատերազմը»,- հայտարարել է Օբաման: Միևնույն ժամանակ նաև նշել է, որ ԱՄՆ շահերից է բխում Սիրիային հարվածելը. այն կկանխի երկրում քիմիական զենքի կիրառումը. «Մենք պետք է կանխենք քիմիական զենքի հետագա կիրառումն ու տարածումը»,- նշել է ԱՄՆ նախագահը:
Օբամայի խոսքով՝ Նահանգները պետք է ազդանշան ուղարկեն, որ զանգվածային ոչնչացման զենքի օգտագործումը չեն հանդուրժի. «Դա իմ գնահատականն է որպես ղեկավարի»,- նշել է նախագահը՝ հաստատելով, որ Վաշինգտոնը չի կասկածում սեպտեմբերի 21-ին Դամասկոսի արվարձաններում քիմիական գրոհում սիրիացի ղեկավարների մասնակցության մեջ:
«Սիրիայի տարածք զորքեր չեմ ուղարկի, դեռևս անհայտ ժամկետով, բայց ռազմական գործողություններ չեմ կազմակերպի, ինչպես Իրաքում ու Աֆղանստանում, ինչպես նաև երկարատև օդային հարվածներ չեմ սկսի, ինչպես Լիբիայի ու Կոսովոյի դեպքում էր»,- ասել է Օբաման:
Միացյալ նահանգների առաջնորդը նաև նշել է, որ «Ալ Քայիդա» ահաբեկչական խմբավորումը կարող է Սիրիայում քաոսի դեպքում ամրապնդել իր դիրքերը:
«Եթե մենք չգործենք, «Ալ Քայիդան» կարող է ամրապնդվել այնտեղ»,- ասել է Օբաման: ԱՄՆ նախագահը նաև դիմել է Կոնգրեսին՝ կոչ անելով հետաձգել Սիրիայի հարցով քվեարկությունը, հաշվի առնելով քիմիական զենքը միջազգային հսկողությանը փոխանցելու մասին Ռուսաստանի առաջարկությունը:
Օբաման խոստովանել է, որ մտափոխվել է հենց ռուսական այդ առաջարկության շնորհիվ:
«Խնդրեցի Կոնգրեսի առաջնորդներին հետաձգել ռազմական գործողություն սկսելու վերաբերյալ քվեարկությունը, քանի դեռ մենք գնում ենք այս դիվանագիտական ուղիով: Հինգշաբթի կուղարկեմ ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղար Ջոն Քերիին իր ռուս կոլեգաների հետ հանդիպման, իսկ ինքս կշարունակեմ բանակցել նախագահ Պուտինի հետ»,- նշել է Օբաման:
Նրա խոսքով՝ ռուսական առաջարկները «հուսադրող են»:
«Մասամբ ռազմական գործողություններ սկսելու ԱՄՆ սպառնալիքների, ինչպես նաև հետագա կոնստրուկտիվ բանակցությունների շնորհիվ, որոնք ես ունեցա նախագահ Պուտինի հետ, ռուսական կառավարությունը միջազգային հանրությանը միանալու ցանկություն արտահայտեց՝ ստիպելու Ասադին հանձնել քիմիական զենքը»,- նշել է նա՝ հավելելով, որ Ասադի ռեժիմն արդեն ընդունել է իր մոտ այդ զենքի առկայությունն ու անգամ համաձայնվել միանալ քիմիական զենքի արգելքի մասին կոնվենցիային:
ԱՄՆ նախագահը նաև նկատել է, որ համոզված չէ ռուսական նախաձեռնության հաջողության մեջ. «Վաղ է նշել՝ արդյոք այս առաջարկությունը հաջողությամբ կավարտվի, թե՝ ոչ. ամեն տեսակի համաձայնություն պետք է հաստատի, որ Ասադը կկատարի պարտականությունները: Բայց նախաձեռնությունը խնդիրն առանց ուժային միջամտության լուծելու ներուժ ունի, հատկապես, որովհետև Ռուսաստանն Ասադի ամենամոտ դաշնակիցներից է»,- ասել է Օբաման: Ռուսական ղեկավարությունը հայտնել էր, որ Սիրիայի ներսում ընթացող կոնֆլիկտի կողմերից ոչ մեկին չեն աջակցում ու փորձում են խնդրին խաղաղ լուծում տալ, հայտնում է RIA Novotsi-ն:
Ռուսաստանը Սիրիային առաջարկել էր քիմիական զենքը միջազգային հանրության հսկողության տակ փոխանցել: Սիրիայի ԱԳՆ ղեկավարն ու երկրի վարչապետը համաձայնվել էին ռուսական այդ նախաձեռնության հետ: Քիմիական զենքի սիրիական արսենալը ամենախոշորներից է Մերձավոր Արևելքում: ԱՄՆ-ն Ասադին մեղադրում է օգոստոսի 21-ին Դամասկոսի արվարձանում քիմիական հարձակման մեջ, որի ընթացքում ավելի քան 1400 մարդ էր զոհվել: Սիրիական իշխանությունները կտրականապես հերքում են քիմիական զենքի կիրառումն ու հարձակման մեջ մեղադրում են ապստամբներին:
Սիրիայում արդեն 2 տարի քաղաքացիական պատերազմ է: Այս ընթացքում, ՄԱԿ տվյալներով, ավելի քան 100 հազար մարդ զոհվել է, 2 մլն՝ դարձել փախստական, ևս 4 մլն՝ ներքին տեղափոխված անձինք են:

Աղբյուր՝ panarmenian.net

----------

Ambrosine (11.09.2013), keyboard (12.09.2013), Vardik! (11.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

էքսկլուզիվ, aկումբի համար արված գողտրիկ նկար: 
Տղեքը մտածում են, ինչ՞ անեն քիմիայի հետ

----------

keyboard (12.09.2013), Աթեիստ (12.09.2013), Արէա (12.09.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Օբամա. ԱՄՆ-ն չի միջամտի Սիրիայում քաղաքացիական պատերազմին
> *11 սեպտեմբերի 2013*


հլը ամսաթվին ուշադիր նայեք, էսի 100 տոկոս վստահ ա, որ սիրիացիք էլ կարան իրա երկրում շենքեր քանդեն, դրա համար խելոք-խելոք պոչը քաշում ա

----------

Vardik! (12.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս թեման ուզում եմ ակտիվացնել: Եթե Շինը տարածքում ա, իրա կարծիքը կուզեի լսել: Հալեպում վերջը ի՞նչ ա կատարվում: Ո՞վ ա ում վրա բոմբ գցում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սիրիայում հիմա ով չի ալարում բոմբ ա քցում ում գլխին պատահի։ 

Ու էս էն դեպքն ա, երբ արևմուտք դիրքորուշումն իրոք անհասկանալի ա։ Ասադը ռուսների օգնությամբ հետ գրավեց Հալեպը "ընդդիմությունից"։ Էտ ընդդիմության մեջ մտնում են ամեն գույնի ու ջուռի այլանդակներ, հնարավոր ա նաև շատ դեմոկրատ իսլամիստներ։ ԱՄՆ, ՄԹ-ն ու մնացածը մի անասելի աղմուկ աղաղակ են բարձրացրել էտ կապակցությամբ։ Անհասկանալի ա ի՞նչ ա իրանց ուզածը, որ Հալեպը մնար էն մորուքավոր կնիկ ու երեխա գնդակահարող իսլամիստների ձեռը՞։ Ենթադրենք Ասադը շատ այլանդակի մեկն ա, բայց կարո՞ղ ա ավելի այլանդակ ա, քան էտ մորուքավորները։ 

Կարճ ասած, դասական աշխարհաքաղաքական բոզիտղություն ա տեղի ունենում, որի արդյունքում մի քանի միլիոն ժղովուրդ կամ կոտորվում ա, կամ տուն ու տեղ թողած քուչեքն ա, ու ոչ մեկի տանձին ի առանձնապես։

----------

Lion (16.12.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ռուսաստանյան մամուլում շարունակվում են Սիրիայում մեծ թվով ռուսների զոհվելու մասին լուրերի քննարկումները

Նման է, որ ռուսները «կերան» իրենց ստերի համար, հիմա չեն կարող ասել՝ թե մարտին ռուսներ են մասնակցել, որովհետև մինչ այդ ժխտում էին: Ամերկացիք էլ հաճույքով համաձայնել ու ոչնչացրել են «գոյություն չունեցող» ռուսական ստորաբաժանումը, որը իբր «պաշտոնական Ռուսաստանի հետ կապ չունեցող վարձկաններ» էին…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռուսաստանյան մամուլում շարունակվում են Սիրիայում մեծ թվով ռուսների զոհվելու մասին լուրերի քննարկումները
> 
> Նման է, որ ռուսները «կերան» իրենց ստերի համար, հիմա չեն կարող ասել՝ թե մարտին ռուսներ են մասնակցել, որովհետև մինչ այդ ժխտում էին: Ամերկացիք էլ հաճույքով համաձայնել ու ոչնչացրել են «գոյություն չունեցող» ռուսական ստորաբաժանումը, որը իբր «պաշտոնական Ռուսաստանի հետ կապ չունեցող վարձկաններ» էին…


Տուրիստներ են եղել ․․․․

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տուրիստներ են եղել ․․․․


 :Jpit:  Ընդ որում, ըստ ռուսների՝ կասկածելի նպատակներով.




> В Сирии находятся российские граждане, поехавшие туда по своей воле и с разными целями, 
> Не дело министерства иностранных дел оценивать правомочность и законность таких их решений


Դրա համար էլ հիսթերիա չեն սարքում, որովհետև по своей воле գնացել ընկել են ամերկացիքի ռումբերի տակ, թող չգնային :Ճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դրա համար էլ հիսթերիա չեն սարքում, որովհետև по своей воле գնացել ընկել են ամերկացիքի ռումբերի տակ, թող չգնային :Ճ


Աննկարագրելի պուտանկա են է ախր ..... Քրդերին դրեցին տարելկի վրա ու տվեցին թուրքերի ձեռը, նենց ոնց որ մեզ են տվել ու դեռ էլի տալու են:

----------

Վիշապ (21.02.2018)

----------


## Sagittarius

ռուս տուրիստներին դրա համար էլ ոչ մի տեղ չեն սիրում, լակում են ու սկսկում կռիվ անել  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.02.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Անցած ամիս ԱՄՆ-ին չհաջողվեց քրդերի հսկողության տակ գտնվող Աֆրինը ռմբակոծելուց թուրքերին հետ պահել:
Իսկ քրդերը ԱՄՆ-ի հիմնական դաշնակիցներն են՝ ԻՊ-ի դեմ կոմպանիայում:

ՈՒ քրդական ջոկատները Դեր Զորից դուրս եկան դեպի Աֆրին՝ կռվելու, ինչով պահպանվող կետն ավելի ցանկալի դարձրին ռուս-իրանական ալյանսի համար:

Համ էլ՝ Պուտինի տեսանկյունից դա թուլության նշան էր, որ ԱՄՆ-ն չկարողացավ կանգնեցնել մի դաշնակցին իր մյուս դաշնակցին հարվածելուց:
ՈՒ Կրեմլը փորձեց ԱՄՆ-ի ռեակցիան ստուգել՝ իր վարձկաններով նրա վրա հարձակվելով:
Բայց ոնց տեսանք՝ շատ ուժեղ ջարդ կերան ու հիմա լցրել են տակները:

Վերջում ԱՄՆ-ն հետաքրքիր քայլ արեց:
Նրանք չմեղադրեցին Կրեմլին իրենց վրա հարձակվելու համար, այլ հաստատեցին ռուսական խաղը, իբր իրենք բանից բեխաբար էին:
Ասումա՝ մենք միշտ էլ գիտեյինք, որ ռուսներն ունեն ուժեր, որոնք իրենց կոնտռոլից դուրս են:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Անցած ամիս ԱՄՆ-ին չհաջողվեց քրդերի հսկողության տակ գտնվող Աֆրինը ռմբակոծելուց թուրքերին հետ պահել:
> Իսկ քրդերը ԱՄՆ-ի հիմնական դաշնակիցներն են՝ ԻՊ-ի դեմ կոմպանիայում:
> 
> ՈՒ քրդական ջոկատները Դեր Զորից դուրս եկան դեպի Աֆրին՝ կռվելու, ինչով պահպանվող կետն ավելի ցանկալի դարձրին ռուս-իրանական ալյանսի համար:
> 
> Համ էլ՝ Պուտինի տեսանկյունից դա թուլության նշան էր, որ ԱՄՆ-ն չկարողացավ կանգնեցնել մի դաշնակցին իր մյուս դաշնակցին հարվածելուց:
> ՈՒ Կրեմլը փորձեց ԱՄՆ-ի ռեակցիան ստուգել՝ իր վարձկաններով նրա վրա հարձակվելով:
> Բայց ոնց տեսանք՝ շատ ուժեղ ջարդ կերան ու հիմա լցրել են տակները:
> 
> ...


Մոլորակակիցս, էս սիրիական պատերազմը զույց տվեց, որ եկիր մոկորակը մի հատ այլմոլորակային ռեալիտի շոու ա, կամ ավելի շատ պոռնո.
Մարդկությունն էլ յոթ միլիարդ անկայուն փոփոխականների քաոտիկ մոդել ա: Դավադրության տեսություն, ցեռեու, մասոններ, սաղ սուտ ա: Մի մասը տելեվիզորով իրանց ծանր են պահում, թե իբր իրավիճակը իրանք են վերահսկում, բայց սաղ հավայի պոնտեր ա: Իրականում ոչ մեկ չգիտի վաղը ինչ ա լինելու:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.02.2018), Նաիրուհի (25.02.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մոլորակակիցս, էս սիրիական պատերազմը զույց տվեց, որ եկիր մոկորակը մի հատ այլմոլորակային ռեալիտի շոու ա, կամ ավելի շատ պոռնո.
> Մարդկությունն էլ յոթ միլիարդ անկայուն փոփոխականների քաոտիկ մոդել ա: Դավադրության տեսություն, ցեռեու, մասոններ, սաղ սուտ ա: Մի մասը տելեվիզորով իրանց ծանր են պահում, թե իբր իրավիճակը իրանք են վերահսկում, բայց սաղ հավայի պոնտեր ա: Իրականում ոչ մեկ չգիտի վաղը ինչ ա լինելու:


Ըստ քեզ իմ գրածի ո՞ր մասն էր դավադրության տեսություն:
Թե՞ դու իրոք հավատում ես, որ ռուս վարձկանները Կրեմլից անկախ էին գործում:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.02.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Սիրիան իր թուլամորթ Ասադով դառավ պոկերի սեղան, ու ով կարողացավ, ինքնադրսևորեց ինքզինքը դրա վրա, ամերկացիք, ռուսներ, քրդեր, արաբներ, հրեաներ, թուրքեր, պարսիկներ… Սրանց մեջից Պուծինը իր աքլորությունն ու բարդակային մտածելակերպը (ինչքան վատ, էդքան ավելի լավ) պիտի ցուցադրեր, ինչը և արեց: Ուղղակի էս անգամ ուկրաինացիների փոխարեն (որոնք ռուսներին մոտ են մտածելակերպով), ռաստվեց ամերիկացիների, որոնք զուրկ են ռումանտիզմից ու հումորի զգացումից:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.02.2018)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ըստ քեզ իմ գրածի ո՞ր մասն էր դավադրության տեսություն:
> Թե՞ դու իրոք հավատում ես, որ ռուս վարձկանները Կրեմլից անկախ էին գործում:


նյետ, անկախ չեն. 
բայց սաղ անկապ աննպատակ են: Ինչպես Սիրիայի, այնպես էլ միջազգային շատ այլ հարցերում «գիգանտները» չեն ուզում ընդունել, որ իրանք տուպիկ են ու գաղափար չունեն, ոնց առաջ գնալ ու միահամառ ավելի են ամենինչ քաքմեջ անում, ձև տալով, թե իբր իրանք լուրք քաղաքական խաղեր են խաղում: 
ոբշմ երկար թեմա ա, հավես չունեմ:

----------

Տրիբուն (22.02.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> նյետ, անկախ չեն. 
> բայց սաղ անկապ աննպատակ են: Ինչպես Սիրիայի, այնպես էլ միջազգային շատ այլ հարցերում «գիգանտները» չեն ուզում ընդունել, որ իրանք տուպիկ են ու գաղափար չունեն, ոնց առաջ գնալ ու միահամառ ավելի են ամենինչ քաքմեջ անում, ձև տալով, թե իբր իրանք լուրք քաղաքական խաղեր են խաղում: 
> ոբշմ երկար թեմա ա, հավես չունեմ:


Գիգանտները տուպիկ են ու մենակ իրանց ձև են տալիս, թե քաղաքական խաղեր են խաղում )))))

Ես էլ ասի բան ունես ասելու մոլորակակիցս..

----------


## Lion

Ստեղ մի ուրիշ պահ էլ կա՝ մինչ այս ՌԴ հետ բացահայտ կոնֆլիկտից ԱՄՆ-ին հեռու էր պահում հայտնի ատոմային պայուսակը, բայց վարձկանների ջարդի այս պահով ԱՄՆ-ը կարծես ՌԴ-ին քաշեց այլ մակարդակի կոնֆլիկտի մեջ, սովորական զենքերով, որտեղ ԱՄՆ-ը միանշանակ ուժեղ է: Հիմա ռուսները փակուղու մեջ են, եթե շարունակեն կարծես թե հաջող ընթացող վարձկանների խաղը, յանկիները իրար հետևից կջարդեն նրանց, չեն կարող նաև ուժեղացնել վարձկաններին սովորական զենքերով, քանի որ այդ մակարդակում ԱՄՆ-ը միշտ կհաղթի - գլխավոր խնդիրը սրանում է, թե չէ 200 վարձկան կան, չկան, աշխար-քաղաքական հարցերում մանրուք է:

Ու նաև մի մասնավոր հետևություն վարձկանների պահով - դրանք ամեն մեկը չի կարող հաջող օգտագործել, դրանք այն կողմը կարող է հաջող օգտագործել, որը անառարկելի գերակշռություն ունի մարտական գործողությունների թատերաբեմում...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> նյետ, անկախ չեն. 
> բայց սաղ անկապ աննպատակ են: Ինչպես Սիրիայի, այնպես էլ միջազգային շատ այլ հարցերում «գիգանտները» չեն ուզում ընդունել, որ իրանք տուպիկ են ու գաղափար չունեն, ոնց առաջ գնալ ու միահամառ ավելի են ամենինչ քաքմեջ անում, ձև տալով, թե իբր իրանք լուրք քաղաքական խաղեր են խաղում: 
> ոբշմ երկար թեմա ա, հավես չունեմ:


Գիգանտները գաղափար չունեն, քանի որ գիգանտների գլխին շիզոֆռենիկներ են - Պուծին, Թրամփ, Էրդողան ․․․ մեկը մեկից հիվանդ ու իրար արժանի։

----------

Վիշապ (23.02.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Գիգանտները գաղափար չունեն, քանի որ գիգանտների գլխին շիզոֆռենիկներ են - Պուծին, Թրամփ, Էրդողան ․․․ մեկը մեկից հիվանդ ու իրար արժանի։


Թարսի պես էս հիվանդներին ընտրում ա ժողովուրդը (կապ չունի թե ոնց), ինչը ուղղակիորեն նշանակում է, որ աշխարհում անբարոյականությունը դեռևս գերիշխող ա: Սրանք պատիժ են մեղքերի մեջ թաթախվածներիս համար :Ճ

----------


## Վիշապ

> ԶադԻն տվեց արդեն..
> Բա ի՞նչ էիր սպասում ինտեր-մարտիկից, որ թվիթերումա գրում՝ Ռուսաստան բռնվի, հեսա հրթիռներս ուղարկում եմ, ու 1ժ 40 րոպե հետո ավելացնումա՝ ախր մենք շատ ենք ուզում է ձեր տնտեսությանն օգնել, գուցե թարգե՞նք էս բազարները..


Շատ անհամբերն ես :Ճ Պետք ա հասկանալ, որ նավերի Անտլանտյան օվկիանոսն անցնելն ու թվիթը տարբեր արագություններ են:

Trump's armada: Huge task force of 12 warships sets sail for Syria in one of the biggest concentrations of US naval power since the 2003 Iraq invasion

Հումորը մի կողմ, Աստված խերն անի:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Շատ անհամբերն ես :Ճ


Վայ քու խիղճը չբըլի, մարդ է՞լ 2 տղա ունեցողին անհամբեր ասի )))

թեմայի մասով.
թրամփն էլա ցուցամոլ պիժոն, պուծինն էլ..
բայց չեմ կարծում, թե շիզոֆրենիան վերջում վերածվի միմյանց դեմ պատերազմական գործողությունների:
էդ էլ հո խեղճ ու կրակ սիրիացի արաբներ չեն..

----------

Lion (13.04.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Շատ անհամբերն ես :Ճ Պետք ա հասկանալ, որ նավերի Անտլանտյան օվկիանոսն անցնելն ու թվիթը տարբեր արագություններ են:
> 
> Trump's armada: Huge task force of 12 warships sets sail for Syria in one of the biggest concentrations of US naval power since the 2003 Iraq invasion
> 
> Հումորը մի կողմ, Աստված խերն անի:


dailymail, այ Վիշապ ջան?! USS Harry Truman-ի խումբը մարտի սկզբին էր COMPTUEX-ը վերջացրել, ու սա լրիվ պլանավորված rotation էր։

dailmymail-ը NY Post-ից բեշ բեթարա, ու իրենց մոտ տպվածին հավատալու համար մարդ պիտի մի 10 ուրիշ տեղ ստուգի ու մի հատ էլ լոգանք ընդունի...

----------


## Վիշապ

> dailymail, այ Վիշապ ջան?! USS Harry Truman-ի խումբը մարտի սկզբին էր COMPTUEX-ը վերջացրել, ու սա լրիվ պլանավորված rotation էր։
> 
> dailmymail-ը NY Post-ից բեշ բեթարա, ու իրենց մոտ տպվածին հավատալու համար մարդ պիտի մի 10 ուրիշ տեղ ստուգի ու մի հատ էլ լոգանք ընդունի...


Նախ ռոտացիաի համար վայթե համաչափ քանակ չի գալիս էս անգամ, և երկրորդ՝ հանշվի առնելով անցած տարվա Tomahawk-երն ու Ռուսների լռությունը, ոչ մի բան չի խանգարում ենթադրելու, որ էս անգամ էլ կլինեն Tomahawk-եր: Թրամփն էլ, Պոուտինն էլ տեղը տեղին աքլորացել են: Դու պոպկորն առ, սպասի:

Հ.Գ. Իմիջայլոց, չհասկացա, թե dailymail-ի դեզինֆորմացիան ինչումն է:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նախ ռոտացիաի համար վայթե համաչափ քանակ չի գալիս էս անգամ, և երկրորդ՝ հանշվի առնելով անցած տարվա Tomahawk-երն ու Ռուսների լռությունը, ոչ մի բան չի խանգարում ենթադրելու, որ էս անգամ էլ կլինեն Tomahawk-եր: Թրամփն էլ, Պոուտինն էլ տեղը տեղին աքլորացել են: Դու պոպկորն առ, սպասի:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Իմիջայլոց, չհասկացա, թե dailymail-ի դեզինֆորմացիան ինչումն է:


Իմ աչքին լավ էլ համաչափ ա, բայց կարող ա մի երկու ավել դիսթրոյեր են ուղարկում, եսիմ ինչ մի մեծ տարբերություն չի։ USS Theodore Roosevelt սթրայք խումբը մարտի վերջին լքել էր 5րդ նավատորմը, սա էլ դրա րոթեյշնն ա (5րդ ու 6րդ նավատորմերում)։ Tomahawk-երը դիսթրոյերներից են կրակում, որոնցից մի քանի հատ միջերկրականում հիմա էլ պիտի ունենա, նենց որ թե ուզեին, արդեն վաղուց կրակել էին։ Ու ԱՄՆ-ն Բահրեյնում միշտ էլ այնքան նավատորմ ունի, որ կարա Սիրիան մի գիշերվա մեջ վարելադաշտ սարքի, նենց չի էլի որ մի հատ հարվածի համար պիտի թափով ԱՄՆ-ից նավեր քշեն։

Դեյլիմեյլի դեզինֆորմացիան էլ իր ԴՆԹ-ում է։ Կոնկրետ այս հոդվածը կարդալու համբերություն չունեմ, բայց էն որ փաստերը սենսացիոնալիստ անկյունից է ներկայացնում (ինչը և դու արեցիր)՝ ակնհայտ է։

Հ․Գ․ փոփքորնի մասին գրառումս վերաբերում էր ակումբային քննարկմանը, իսկ դու դա էլ շուռ տվեցիր։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իմ աչքին լավ էլ համաչափ ա, բայց կարող ա մի երկու ավել դիսթրոյեր են ուղարկում, եսիմ ինչ մի մեծ տարբերություն չի։ USS Theodore Roosevelt սթրայք խումբը մարտի վերջին լքել էր 5րդ նավատորմը, սա էլ դրա րոթեյշնն ա (5րդ ու 6րդ նավատորմերում)։ Tomahawk-երը դիսթրոյերներից են կրակում, որոնցից մի քանի հատ միջերկրականում հիմա էլ պիտի ունենա, նենց որ թե ուզեին, արդեն վաղուց կրակել էին։ Ու ԱՄՆ-ն Բահրեյնում միշտ էլ այնքան նավատորմ ունի, որ կարա Սիրիան մի գիշերվա մեջ վարելադաշտ սարքի, նենց չի էլի որ մի հատ հարվածի համար պիտի թափով ԱՄՆ-ից նավեր քշեն։
> 
> Դեյլիմեյլի դեզինֆորմացիան էլ իր ԴՆԹ-ում է։ Կոնկրետ այս հոդվածը կարդալու համբերություն չունեմ, բայց էն որ փաստերը սենսացիոնալիստ անկյունից է ներկայացնում (ինչը և դու արեցիր)՝ ակնհայտ է։
> 
> Հ․Գ․ փոփքորնի մասին գրառումս վերաբերում էր ակումբային քննարկմանը, իսկ դու դա էլ շուռ տվեցիր։


Հոդվածն ասում է 2003 թվից հետո, հեսա ամենամեծ նավային կոնցենտրացիան է ստացվելու Միջերկրականում: Օքեյ, մեծ դժբախտություն չի գուցե, կամ էլ հիմար փաստարկ է, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ նենց չի, որ բացառվում է, որ էս թարմացումից հետո ամերկացիք կկրակեն, ճիշտ հակառակը՝ բոլոր վկայություններն ասում են, որ հենց կրակելու էլ պատրաստվում են, ու նենց չի որ առաջին անգամ են կրակում, անկախ մոուտիլովչիկ թերթ ա գրողը, թե չմուտիլովչիկ: Պոպկորն էլ չես ուզում, մի առ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հոդվածն ասում է 2003 թվից հետո, հեսա ամենամեծ նավային կոնցենտրացիան է ստացվելու Միջերկրականում: Օքեյ, մեծ դժբախտություն չի գուցե, կամ էլ հիմար փաստարկ է, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ նենց չի, որ բացառվում է, որ էս թարմացումից հետո ամերկացիք կկրակեն, ճիշտ հակառակը՝ բոլոր վկայություններն ասում են, որ հենց կրակելու էլ պատրաստվում են, ու նենց չի որ առաջին անգամ են կրակում, անկախ մոուտիլովչիկ թերթ ա գրողը, թե չմուտիլովչիկ: Պոպկորն էլ չես ուզում, մի առ


կարող ա ամենամեծն ա, կարող ա ու չէ, կարողա մուտիլովչիկ ա, կարող ա ու չէ, կարող ա կրակեն, կարողա ու չէ, կարող ա պոպկորն առնեմ, բայց կարող ա ու չէ  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> կարող ա ամենամեծն ա, կարող ա ու չէ, կարողա մուտիլովչիկ ա, կարող ա ու չէ, կարող ա կրակեն, կարողա ու չէ, կարող ա պոպկորն առնեմ, բայց կարող ա ու չէ


Պոպկորնը ամեն դեպքում չի խանգարի։

----------


## Վիշապ

Ըհը, տեսա՞ք ինչ լավ ստացվեց։ Ամերկացիք ասում են՝ «կատարյալ հարված էր», ռուսներն ասում են՝ «մեծ մասին մենք մեր նավթալինոտ հակաօդայիններով խփել ենք», զոհերի ու ավերվածությունների մասին տեղեկություններ չկան, Ասադը առավոտ գնացել ա գործի, դժգոհություններ կա՞ն․․․

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ըհը, տեսա՞ք ինչ լավ ստացվեց։ Ամերկացիք ասում են՝ «կատարյալ հարված էր», ռուսներն ասում են՝ «մեծ մասին մենք մեր նավթալինոտ հակաօդայիններով խփել ենք», զոհերի ու ավերվածությունների մասին տեղեկություններ չկան, Ասադը առավոտ գնացել ա գործի, դժգոհություններ կա՞ն․․․


բա հետո ասում ես՝ պոպկորն առ․․․ էս ալիքով շոուն հլը չսկսած պրծավ։ Այ Թրամփի ներքին գործերի ալիքի վրա (Լիբբի, Քոմի, Կոհեն, Սթորմի, TPP, և այն) հաստատ պոպկորն չի հերիքի։

----------

